# Bounder engine problem in the rain



## Justjohn (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever had issues with driving their Ford powered RV in the rain. I had a flooded air cleaner which shorted out the mass air flow sensor & costed me $400 in towing & repair bills. Then 100 miles later 3 coil packs went down at a cost of $300. The garage man thinks the air cleaner needs a different baffle. Can somebody help?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 16, 2011)

You didnt say what year yours is but there has been some problems with this on some models.  There has been a bulltin issued for this and a part to take care of the problem.  Goggle this or any good ford dealer should be able to get the part for you.  I have a 2002 Ford and never had this problem. It has the redesigned air intake on the filter.


----------



## Justjohn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll call Ford in the morn. It has a shroud down low but I guess it needs something more Thanks again


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2011)

John give this "Service Bulletin #: 020909 to Ford


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2011)

This may also help 
ISSUE:

Some 1999-2004 F-53 Stripped Chassis vehicles equipped with a 6.8L engine, may ingest water into the air filter while driving in the rain. This can cause loss of power and/or engine stumble.

ACTION:

Replace the air cleaner inlet tube with a revised tube and strap. Refer to the following Service Procedure.

SERVICE PROCEDURE

Remove and discard existing shield. 2002-2004 model year vehicles are equipped with a long shield (Figure 1) and 1999-2001 model year vehicles are equipped with a short shield (Figure 2). 


Figure 1 - Article 04-24-22




Figure 2 - Article 04-24-22

Remove and discard the existing air inlet tube. To remove, grasp the air inlet tube at the bottom of the air cleaner assembly and pull downward.
 Remove and discard existing retention strap.
 Install revised air inlet tube into the bottom of the air cleaner assembly and secure with revised strap (Figure 3). 


Figure 3 - Article 04-24-22


PART NUMBER PART NAME
 XC3Z-9F843-AA Air Intake
 XC3Z-9E618-AA Strap


----------



## Justjohn (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow That should give something to do before I head to Fla. this Feb Thanks a lot........ John


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 17, 2011)

once again our senior machanic had come thru and helped another RVer out, thanks Nash.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2011)

Well Hollis I sure didn't remember just what the bullitin said but at least I did remember  there was one. LOL


----------

